# Terror 0.700 vs Wad Wizard/patternmaster



## Whackmaster2 (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking for a closer range choke. Have a 0.675 terror and love it for way out, exiting birds, killing cripples etc. However, for duck hunting in a marsh or close shots it is way too tight. I would like to get everybody's opinion on which may be the best closer range choke say 15-35 or 40 yards. I like the idea of a wad retarding choke and how they hit birds but then i would have to buy different shells with a slower velocity to shoot through that choke and I would also have to go about 2 pellet sizes larger to make up for lost speed (about 200-250 fps) 1550 to 1300 or 1400 fps. So if I am goose hunting, Id have to go to T shot which also has less pellets for geese and go from 4's to 2's for ducks. Again less pellets. But, i am "supposedly" getting more pellets on target which may negate the fact that I will have less pellets per shell. On the flip side, a terror has a nice dense core but longer shot string. Denser core = also more pellets on target if centered in pattern and a little and i say little room for error with the longer shot string. Right now leaning towards another terror in the 0.700. Enlighten me! Thanks. Sorry for posting on two threads but some people dont care to look at the other one and only the snow goose thread.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Rob Robberts T2!


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

I would reccomend a Carlson light mod, or improved for close ranges! Good luck


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Patternmaster all the way. Just got one this summer and I never regretted it. Shoots tight and if you use small enough shot and don't hit the body of the duck ten yards away you wont destroy everything. I got one for my Benelli M2 and shoot three inch BB steel at 1550 fps and it drops ducks and geese thirty yards away. Nice thing is you can shoot blue box federals thru it and it works perfectly.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

Just remember it all starts with bore diameter. It makes a difference if you start with a .725 Benelli MC barrel or a .740 Browning invector Plus barrels. IC starts with .10 constriction in most cases and every .05 moves to the next notation. In my Beretta Extrema II I shoot a IC or LM for most close shooting which would be a .723 or a .718. In my old style benelli .725 Bore an IC is .715.


----------

